# New To Rooting



## gwilliams (Dec 27, 2011)

brand new to rooting and want to make sure im completly informed before i continue i want to know which way i should root and which root to use along with wats involved with rooting (flashing roms everything) im am just looking into this so all info is good info


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Check my sig. Any further questions...just ask!


----------

